# Your Fav Hardcore Metal Bands?



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

some of my favs.... nine inch nails, august burns red, acacia strain, tool, emmure, some as blood runs black, deftones, a perfect circle,.................


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nickelback


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

Ba20 said:


> nickelback


thats as bad as arrowsmith, ac/dc, and guns and roses


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

the hardcore i like is from local bands
black my heart out of new york
know lyfe from lansing misch. (not really hardcore)

suicide silence and sh*t like that (I actually got to party with ss when they came out this way a few years back for a fourth of july show it was freaking sweet)

abar puts on a kick a$$ show, if you get the chance check them out for sure.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

papa roach


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

White Zombie / Rob Zombie


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

metal is for gothic punks in minnesota lol...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Ministry


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't mind Papa Roach...Love A Perfect Circle though. I'm seeing them this year in July wooot


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Between The Buried and Me
The Black Dahlia Murder
Evergreen Terrace
Darkest Hour
Glass Casket
Daughters
Dead To Fall
Zao


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

sick list^^

also as i lay dying and haste the day

man I forgot how much I like a good break down.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sum41 for sure


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

all that remains
amon amarth
GWAR
shadows fall
cradle of filth
iron maiden
lamb of god

to name a few


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Slayer, ministry, coal chamber, mastadon, lamb of god, home town boys slipknot, American headcharge, NIN, marylin, tool, pm5k, & his brother, 5finger death punch


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Trivium
Bullet For My Valentine
The Used
All That Remains
Between Buried and Me
Slipknot
Silverstein

Edit: + Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Heavy Metal







. Just retards vocalizing nonsense. AC/DC and GNR, would rather listen to that over any heavy metal song.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

"Back in the 80's" I was all about:

Mercyful Fate / King Diamond
Slayer
Exodus
Anthrax
Metallica
Accept
Armored Saint
Nuclear Assault
Savatage


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Even John Mayer pwns everybody in the heavy metal genre. Mothaphuckin Johnny! Who would have thought?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I love this version of Justin Timberlake!!






Muppet Metal Mayhem










This c*ck rocks!!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

A few more really sweet bands..

Isis
HORSE The Band
With Faith or Flames
Pelican
Russian Circles
Baroness

Just thought I would throw this in there too; The singer for Baroness, John Dyer Baizley, does all their own album art, and art for a lot of other bands as well. So people who can't appreciate their music can still appreciate good art.

*Red Album*









*Blue Album*









Look him up, he has a lot of sweet work.
Enjoy.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Spongebob kicking some METAL!!


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

hellyeah
mudvayne
all that remains
five finger death punch
pretty much what everyone else said


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fan of Bury your dead but not really fair as two of my friends are in the band.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

pretty much anything that makes me wanna punch a baby in the head gets me going! But lately im digging 5 finger falcon punch and ALL THAT REMIANS....SLIPKNOT AND MUDVAYNE are solid and on the alternative side i like hail the villain and bullet for my valentine.





































not good at embedding, but how can you not like this tune....f*ck it makes me feel aggressive i love it


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKfmYGlhWWk[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV4NcnhktHY[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSGKBdU7UF4[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1CuPCHH_pE

Old songs but some of my favorites.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bawb2u said:


> Ministry


you f*cking rule


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

All that remains
Dragonforce
Disturbed
Flyleaf
Pantera
Tool

As far as the old stuff I like:
Ratt
Whitesnake
Scorpions


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Metallica
Slayer
Pantera
Anthrax
Danzig
Sepultura
Cannibal Corpse
Deicide






























Some of my favs growing up, and still are today.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

SLAYER 
Pantera
Anthrax
Sepultura
Metallica
Megadeth
TooL
S.O.D.
System of a Down
Slipknot


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im surprised by all the love for all that remains (i mean, not really they're a great band), i just didn't think they were THAT well known. haha. not bad for a local band. i think the lead singer used to be the front for shadows fall as well.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bury Your Dead is from Boston even though they have two Cincinnati guys in it. Went to high school with both of them and college with one. Chris has been a good friend of mine since high school.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

1.Genitorturers

2.Mary Magdalan

Two I hadn't seen listed but felt note worthy.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

too many to list.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Ministry

Deicide

Cannibal Corpse

The Shizit

Amon Amarth

Slayer


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Some of the bands like Tool I dont consider hardcore metal. I honestly hate music classification. People end up arguing about whats metal and whats not all frikn day long. As far as "heavy" music goes Ill add Stone Sour, Coheed and Cambria, Sevendust, local band Til We Die, Faith no More, Drowning Pool.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned As I Lay Dying. Not any of their new sh*t either, I'm talking 'Frail Words Collapse' era. So good...

94 Hours





Behind Me Lies Another Fallen Soldier


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Dimmu Borgir
Einherjer
Nachtblut
Vreid
Finntroll
Korpiklaani
Graveworm
Opera IX
Children Of Bodom
Arch Enemy
Asmegin
Haggard
Tristania
Sirenia
Penumbra
Trail of Tears

And many more...


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

one of my favorite recent metal bands






i dont know how to post it so that you can watch it without following the link to youtube. sorry!


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

this is the video that got me interested in picking up a guitar and teaching myself when i was 12


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i only listen to polka and rockytop


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I like everything especially 80's metal like Slayer, Anthrax, King Diamond/Mercyful Fate, Iron Maiden. New sh*t all sucks for the most part. Lately I really like Immortal, Hammerfall, and a few other new bands.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I still love me some good ol Pantera















DAMMIT Pantera this Beer is WARM!! You treat your stepmother with RESPECT PANTERA!!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

One of the greatest albums I've heard, to this day, is Dopesmoker by Sleep...those were the days


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like apocalyptica alice in chains deftones ozzy etc...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

For hardcore

I like Decide
Origin
Slayer
Hatebreed
August Burns Red
Testament
Nothingface
Inherit Disease
In Flames
and many others

Funny thing is though I don't really listen to metal much anymore as I play Jazz now and listen to that and brass band more than anything....I am getting old!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> For hardcore
> 
> I like Decide
> Origin
> ...


Same here, I don't play, but I listen mostly to Jazz and talk radio these days...

I think we are in fact getting old


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned As I Lay Dying. Not any of their new sh*t either, I'm talking 'Frail Words Collapse' era. So good...
> 
> 94 Hours
> 
> ...


I mentioned them on the first page.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

cduuuub said:


> I mentioned them on the first page.


Word, I didn't even see them listed there. Anyone ever listen to Winter Solstice?
They broke up awhile ago, but they were f*cking awesome. See them in Johnstown, PA.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Mastodon
Ratt


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Lots of good bands listed!
Some more that I like these days:
Emperor
Kampfar
Sargeist
Deceased 
Mystifier


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

One of the best metal bands of all time IMHO that is no longer around:


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Silverstien
As I Lay Dieing
Haste the Day
Bullet For My Valentine
From Autumn To Ashes
10years
Underoath
From First to Last
Mudvayne
Scary Kids Scaring Kids
Senses Fail
Thursday
The Almost
Finch
Godsmack
Scars on Broadway
Thrice
Tool

I love hardcore stuff man.. I could go on an on on this stuff but those are just the ones that come to mind right away lol


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Death
Slayer
(Old) Metallica
Sepultura
Kreator
Pantera


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Any into Life of Agony??

Heard about what Keith Caputo is up to these days???

http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=160718


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

here's another band I really like









this was from my band the unicorn project a few years ago:


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Jack Johnson.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Mooker (Nov 7, 2006)

Unleashed
Illdesposed
Immortal
Sepultura (Max)
Slaughter - Toronto band
Sacrifice
Morbid Angel
Mayhem
Dark Throne
Godflesh
too many to mention


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Traveller


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

DUMP TRUCK said:


> nickelback


thats as bad as arrowsmith, ac/dc, and guns and roses
[/quote]

Come one dude,i can understand you putting down Asmith and Guns and Roses, but please AC/DC can still out rock any of these so called hard core bands,same with Judas Priest.


----------

